# Finally Got on the Dyno



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok so today my friend drove my car up to IMP racing in clifton Nj.. where my baby was finally dynoed. at a first run.. the techs didn't like the air fuel ratio..it was to lean.. they have had experiences wit many nissan motors.. and adjusted my fpr to 43psi. as they have said nissan motors seem to love that. after that adjustment.. air fuel ratio was perfect. at 9psi my car put done 205.9hp @6500RPM and 168.5torque @6250RPM. 
well my initial goal was met.. iwant to break 200hp and i did.. after upping the boost.. we found that at about 15psi it began to run lean and break apart
the last run netted me 209.5hp at 14psi. 
Now if most of you have kept up wit some of my post. u;ll remember my problem im having. it seems that now with the higher fuel pressure. the problem now exist.. but as i hit about 3k the car just stops like it doesn't wanna go anywhere.. and will not boost. which leads me to believe that the maf is not workin to well.. (thank god the new cobra r is on its way hehe)
i'll have the dyno up on here just as soon as i figure out how too lol. that way those of you can compare and see.. and maybe you will see something that i don't...thanks for everyones help. i hope to have a better dyno up soon with NO problems anymore.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn...sucks that you have maf problems...for someone who cut no corners on the GA kit, i hope you get alot higher numbers in the future


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> damn...sucks that you have maf problems...for someone who cut no corners on the GA kit, i hope you get alot higher numbers in the future



i know right....i did everything to the exact T.. but i got a maf used from wes.. and he got it used so i mean eh things happen.. so rather then get a new 240maf... i figured eh.. might as well get the cobra r.. 50lb injectors new fuel rail.. ...no more worries about maf voltages. i just hope this fixes the problem.
i have a friend who has a subaru 2.5rs.. and he was telling me a few of his subaru buddies had problems wit mafs dieing on them.. and had the same symptoms as i do. with no cel.. and they also went with cobra R mafs. so we'll see. anyways.. heres the dyno sheet print out at 9psi..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The 9 psi #'s seem AWEFUL high. That is a mustang dyno. so there are MANY things they can change that affect readings. There is something amiss overall though. Your 14 PSI #'s seem OK but there is no way you are going gain 4 HP with a 5 PSI increase. That and the TQ is WAY low for that HP level. 

Anyway where did they have the wideband sensor placed to take readings from? If the problem exists MORE after they upped the FP it sounds like a RICH issue not a MAF issue. The car should be put on a REAL wideband with the sensor in the downpipe close to the turbo. 

Numbers are pretty good man!


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> The 9 psi #'s seem AWEFUL high. That is a mustang dyno. so there are MANY things they can change that affect readings. There is something amiss overall though. Your 14 PSI #'s seem OK but there is no way you are going gain 4 HP with a 5 PSI increase. That and the TQ is WAY low for that HP level.
> 
> Anyway where did they have the wideband sensor placed to take readings from? If the problem exists MORE after they upped the FP it sounds like a RICH issue not a MAF issue. The car should be put on a REAL wideband with the sensor in the downpipe close to the turbo.
> 
> Numbers are pretty good man!


..
yeah i did notice the torque was pretty low. well i was at work all day so my best friend did me the favor to take my car. now from what he said.. they attached the wideband o2 to the exhaust.. no where near the downpipe of the turbo. when the first did the run.. they said the car was running to lean. hence why they upped the fuel. but if the wide band was connected incorrectly that would be why it gave those readings. now when i looked at the numbers. i would think that increasing to 5psi more.. would give me more then just 4hp. 4hp is practially nothing. i believe that at 14psi.. the torque was something like 180. my friend forgot to ask for a print out of that run. i still broke 200hp.. but i would think i was pushing more then that.
as far as a wide band o2. where and what kind do you recommend?
also.. would a bad 02 sensor be the culprit to my problem?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice numbers man!
When I dynoed at 11 psi I made about the same HP as you did with 9PSI. The torque is a little low though, what exhaust do you have on the car? Also what is the spark plug gap set at?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Nice numbers man!
> When I dynoed at 11 psi I made about the same HP as you did with 9PSI. The torque is a little low though, what exhaust do you have on the car? Also what is the spark plug gap set at?


im running a custom 3inch exhuast.. and my spark plugs are gapped to.025
yeah the torque is low thats what concerned me. im wondering if that has anything to do with my problem i am having. after the car was dynoed and they upped the fpr the rest of the night the car wouldn't let me rev higher then 3k. andi couldn't boost. it was intermittent. sometimes it would go.. sometimes it would just sound like it was missing. and wouldn't go anywhere. 
ugh this is getting annoying. im goin to replace 02 sensor next. 
could a bad injector be the culprit


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

The wideband results are inaccurate at the tail pipe, esp. on a turbo car. 90% of shops that throw a wideband on the muffler know jack about the actual readings. They should mount them as far upstream as possible and if it is at the tailpipe the car can have ZERO exhaust leaks, they will cause the AFR to read lean. If the car runs worse with the FP turned up return it to where it is. 

I am SURE your car is breaking 200WHP but I would like to see another 9 PSI run on a dynojet. 

Mustang Dyno.'s can be tricky if the users don't know what they are doing. They need to input gear ratio/final drive and adjust the sweep to read correctly... 

I would buy the Innovative turbo LM1 or the AEM Uego. SOme of them have sensors that provide both a wideband and narrowband signal. That way you use one sensor for the factory info. and the wideband.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

It definately could be the MAF causing the problem. Do you have anything to monitor the MAF voltage? If you do it should be fairly easy to see if the voltage is going haywire when you are having problems.
Also the ECU uses the stock O2 sensor to make small adjustments, I really doubt it would cause issues like you're seeing.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> It definately could be the MAF causing the problem. Do you have anything to monitor the MAF voltage? If you do it should be fairly easy to see if the voltage is going haywire when you are having problems.
> Also the ECU uses the stock O2 sensor to make small adjustments, I really doubt it would cause issues like you're seeing.


i am using a techtom when the car is normal the voltages are between 1.18-1.7 but sometimes does reach up to 1.8. but when the car begins to act up.. ive seen the voltage jump from the norm to as high as 2.55.. now thats at idle.. the idle will bog down.. but jumps back up.. but will not jump higher then ~800rpms. ..thats why i proposed to wes that it could me the maf. since i picked his up.. and he got it used from someone else.. so it is possible its the maf on its way out or just defective. we'll find out soon enough
next up grade will include the cobra maf. 50lb injectors, new rail. jwt retune, and also..a custom intake like yours aminidab and some TB work from 02induction.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> i am using a techtom when the car is normal the voltages are between 1.18-1.7 but sometimes does reach up to 1.8. but when the car begins to act up.. ive seen the voltage jump from the norm to as high as 2.55.. now thats at idle.. the idle will bog down.. but jumps back up.. but will not jump higher then ~800rpms. ..thats why i proposed to wes that it could me the maf. since i picked his up.. and he got it used from someone else.. so it is possible its the maf on its way out or just defective. we'll find out soon enough
> next up grade will include the cobra maf. 50lb injectors, new rail. jwt retune, and also..a custom intake like yours aminidab and some TB work from 02induction.


I believe you can take the MAF apart and check the connections if your curious about them. Might help you diagnose the MAF.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> I believe you can take the MAF apart and check the connections if your curious about them. Might help you diagnose the MAF.



how really? well i'll give that a look.. i just ordered the new wideband it has aplug in for my laptop so that will help.


----------

